# Radar Detector Hard Wire



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm trying to hardwire my Valentine1 radar detector to my passenger side visor vanity mirror wiring. The vanity mirror only has two wires and the V1 has three wires when I cut the end of the RJ11 jack off. I've tried numerous variations of wiring it, even blew the fuse once but didn't hurt the detector. Has anyone tried this? Any ideas?


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

Make sure you use the hardwire adapter that came with the V1. It has only two wires, one black and one red. The phone cord plugs into the V1 and the hardwire adapter. Here are some links you can use for reference. Let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.ideaphile.com/bmw/v1/index.html

http://www.valentine1.com/moreinfo/V1_Owners_Manual.pdf

Jon


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

My first mod was running a hard wire for my Valentine 1. I found an ignition 12v underneath the dash on the driver's side. It is an orange wire out of a plug with many wires. Slightly above it is a bolt I used for a ground. I pulled the windshield post trim loose and ran the wire from the left upper corner of the windshield down the post and behind the trim on the left side of the dash.


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I finally gave up on the visor vanity mirror and ran the cable under the head liner from just under the rear view mirror over to the left hand side A pillar, down the A pillar, and was able to get it down under the dash without it being noticed. I found a tapa fuse adapter at AutoZone that plugs into the fuse box and lets has a wire that comes out that I was able to tap in to. Alas, now I have power to my V1 without a visible cable, except for a small piece from it to the headliner. Works great.


----------



## Davjefdunn (Oct 15, 2004)

Speaking of the V1, mine seems to be acting funny. It will never pick up the stationary radar stations that the local police force drop on the side of the road. I guess i will have to send it in. As anyone else had a problem with their V1? Are they pretty good about fixing it and returning it when you send it back to them?


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I have had my two V1's for many years. I have had both of them updated as I noticed the same deterioration you speak of. Probably a combination of age and heat from the sun shining through the windshield. Their service is fantastic as turn around is numbered in days.


----------



## traumadog (Oct 22, 2004)

FYI - Here's a complete how-to for the Valentine-1 install, with pics from the LS1GTO site:


----------

